# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  is this dianabol real?

## godfather007

Is this real dianabol ? Its from

----------


## godfather007

Can someone please give an qpinion! I need help here!

----------


## Mallet

They look like the pink Thailandians to me! AHHHH! my favorites...they are the breakfast of champions my friend!

----------


## dutch windmill

Looks like thai anabols to me :Smilie: 

D.W.

----------


## Kaz

yup! sure look like pink thais to me too!

eat and be big bro!

----------


## D00fy

wtf u ordered from a site?

----------


## gymnut4u

they look real to me bro ,thai !!!!!!!

----------


## RiptUp

Hey Godfather, is that site real or are you trying to scam us bro? I think you'd have to be nuts to order from a site like that!

----------


## gymnut4u

Bump ::Riptup 

Hey gadfather ,man those prices are way to high bro ,but if that is your only source , then I guess it is ok !!!

----------


## Sicilian30

If you got them from a website, hmmm I'd give it a few days, you will be getting a visit from one of the guys wearing a blue jacket with the letters DEA printed on the back of it.

----------


## eradikate

i think he did order it from a site look at the page he posted up!!

----------


## BOUNCER

.

----------


## Lardyass

LOL,

Bouncer you are one dedicated person

----------


## Billmister

My opinion they are real dianobol pills. Something bout those little pills unreal the thrills they bring to the gym.... DON'T ORDER FROM THE WEB SITE!!!! Unless you want to get paid a visit from the men in blue

----------


## godfather007

Thanks from all your help guys. And no, if you are all wondering, i didnt order from the site, i checked it by you guys first.

----------


## Terinox

And your source posting for what reason? And why hasn't a mod deleted that yet?

----------


## CLK Davey

I JUST received my shiptment of D-bol pink tabs, but for the 1st time they have a stamp in them, its something i cant tell what it is but their stamped...did anyone here ever get pink 5 sided d-bols with a stamp ?

----------


## Mallet

:Hmmmm:  A stamp or a line through the middle?...what does the stamp say or look like?

----------


## Kaz

i just looked at that source web page.... are you SURE about this!!  :LOL:  

where the hell is that guy based? im surprised hes not been busted already! and as for the prices...... :EEK!:

----------


## CLK Davey

mallet it is on the other side of the line side. Somebody has told me they began to produce d-bols with a stamp of a small dragon to discourage fakes.

----------


## Iron horse

CLK Davey, its true. they started that to discourage fakes

thats from what ive heard also.

----------


## NORMA-MAN

IT'S the new dbol from british dispensary with a stamped pic of a snake, that's their symbol.....

----------


## Nate_Dog

they are supposed to be Anabol Thai.

Bouncer what you think ?

----------


## Nate_Dog

and...

----------


## Nate_Dog

last one

----------


## banacek

snake with a pitchfork through its head, new tubs have a snake hologram also.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

look like my tokkyyo labs 10mg d-bol to me..does the other side have a "t" marked on them?

----------


## QuietStorm

I have to agree with the rest of the board, they look identical to the ones I just got yesterday.

----------


## Nate_Dog

Nope no T on the other side....

Got told they are Thai's

----------


## Tedmax195

> _Originally posted by Bouncer AKA bouncer_ 
> *.*


This guy does not mess around i have been hanging around this site for awhile i think its great that you have well informed guys like dutch windmill and bouncer BIG THUMBS UP GUYS

----------


## StayJuicen34

These are British Dispensary Thai 5mg dbols, the older ones had nothing other than a line on one sie of the pill, the new ones have the snake and arrow on then to discourage counterfiters. I just picked a couple 1000 of te older ones and thought I got riped cuz I never gotten any other than the snake and arrrows but either way they are both real and great stuff. LEGIT

----------

